# rc pit box



## Hobbyguy_1

looking for ideas for a good track rc pit box for 1/18 and 1/10th scale
race off road just like to get others inputs 

show your favorite box and ideas .........


----------



## Bob~H

For a hauler bag this is my favorite:

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXYJJ6&P=ML

For a tool box this one is really good:

http://www.pdysystems.com/


----------



## Hobbyguy_1

*thanks*

they both look great


----------



## mredzadventure

This would be handy http://www.planomolding.com/toolboxes/toolbox-products-2/

I scored 2 of these at an garage at a fire house

http://cgi.ebay.com/PLANO-EMT-PARAMEDIC-FIRST-RESPONSE-MEDICAL-BOX-747M-/130474225192

http://www.buyemp.com/product/1072105.html


----------



## Hobbyguy_1

hey these look great two mredzadventure thanks for the info they would work great also 
i am new to the forum so i guess i should of posted whats your pit box and what do you carry in it to your track or outdoor bash been around rc for over 20 years + but kinda got away for a while and i am getting back into it heavy got a few new trucks and cars but going to take my nephew to a local track 30 miles away for some racing indoor on carpet hes into it to and is only 8 yrs old so i promised him to take him so just looking for some ideas maybe show what ideas for electric to or in your pit box and some really common things to carry kinda a gadget guy my self where both in to dirt models and traxxas off road truck thanks for the ideas hope to see more........


----------



## bojo

I saw the post and i bought the pdysystems. coming today. cant beat the price for it.


----------



## Bob~H

bojo said:


> I saw the post and i bought the pdysystems. coming today. cant beat the price for it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hobbyguy_1

bojo said:


> I saw the post and i bought the pdysystems. coming today. cant beat the price for it.



sounds great bojo let us know how it works out .


----------



## lephturn

I'm a sucker for storage things. Just ordered a pdy for my deep sea fishing tackle. Lyk how I make out.


----------



## bojo

I got it yesturday. I think it is the best one out there. Plenty of room up top draws are deep It would be hard ro fill it. You would like it. two days to ship it :thumbsup:


----------



## indyboy

I use to use a plano roller toolbox and for the lfe of me I can not remember what it was called.. Grrr.. Now I am off to meneards..lol


----------



## Hobbyguy_1

thanks guys for all the info all the boxes sound good 

does anyone have another ideas or picts of there boxes

just still getting ideas maybe build something also kinda a gadget guy........


----------



## bojo

If you buy the pdy you dont have to look any more.


----------



## tw78911sc

I have an extra new never used Epic hauler with wheels and telescoping handle that I want to sell. It even has a tool organizer on top the stores all of your tools and keeps things organized while in you pit

http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=TRI70010

$145 shipped in US, paypal only


----------



## Jerzferno

http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=020800R

This is what I use.


----------



## Hobbyguy_1

that looks cool nice pit box jerzferno


----------



## Toytech2003

Jerzferno said:


> http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=020800R
> 
> This is what I use.


I have that and so do 3 others i race with they are durable and have enough storage for all your tools and boxes for parts and can even hold a car or 2 and i run 10th scale pan cars in the winter and 10th scale 4wd dirt oval in the summer :thumbsup:


----------



## bojo

Jerzferno said:


> http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=020800R
> 
> This is what I use.


Should of posted before I bought the PDY box LOL


----------



## Promatchracer

Jerzferno said:


> http://www.stanleytools.com/default.asp?TYPE=PRODUCT&PARTNUMBER=020800R
> 
> This is what I use.


That is what I have also 
Great box and great price compared to some other boxes out there


----------



## Hobbyguy_1

looking like Stanley style is the most common used more ideas welcome so far they all look great.


----------



## jop3

*pit box*

I have been thinking about a new pit box. Stanley box looks great. Thanks for the post. Joey


----------



## Hobbyguy_1

show your favorite box and ideas .........still like to see more ideas has anybody built there own pit boxes whats your most favorite item to carry in your s


----------



## jason_clark

hey guys here is a tread that has been running hit and miss for like 10 yrs, lots of cool pit boxes http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=10511


----------

